# Wibo=daddy



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Born yesterday:




















11 puppies, 7 males (5 brindle/xHH, 2 yellow/xMH), 4 females (1brindle/xHH, 3 yellow/xMH)


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

8) 8) 8) Congratulations!

Can you describe the bitch and Wibo (temperamentally) a bit...and why you bred them specifically?

What will the pedigree look like? Edit...Never mind this last question...I saw it on your web site...


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

as I told you on the phone already, they look GREAT.....nice, healthy, heavy pups....good luck with them...


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Selena!   Wow, eleven puppies and they all look very good (uniform) in size and weight. They look wonderful. You are sure to have your hands full in a couple of weeks  If you or anyone else needs a rest from puppies - you can send them to me, although I don't know if I would be willing to give them back


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Lacey, they aren´t born here :wink: 

Wibo was stud, this is the breeders first litter, he wants to set up a own line, based on ours :wink: We help him along. 

Andres: both are hard, tough dogs. This breeding is line/inbreeding on our Rocky (grandfather on both sides).


----------

